# When to burn Bermuda field



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Due to wet weather and more rain coming, I sprayed my Bermuda field with glyphosate 3 weeks ago even though it was still pretty cool temps. Because of the cool temps the burn down did not work perfect. So I sprayed again this Friday. What is the earliest you would burn the field. Also the Bermuda really started to green up today. Night time temps this coming week are to be in the 30s and 40s. What are y’alls thoughts ?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Right or wrong this is how things have worked out for me so far. I burned one of my fields back in late Feb. I sprayed gly and a generic Prowl on two fields week before last. These two I do not burn because of proximity to houses. I went back last week and sprayed the field I burned with gly (couldn't afford enough prowl). The Bermuda in this field was already starting to green but I sprayed it anyway.

I dont know if this helps, but I came to the conclusion this year I just have to do what I can when the weather allows it. If you want to burn it I would do it ASAP.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah , label says wait about a week after spraying since the weather is cool and cloudy. It is starting to green and the weather is going to be pretty cool this week at night. I think I’m going to wait until Friday and hope it hasn’t greened too much by then. It has been a struggle this year with all the rain. It was wetter Friday than it was 3 weeks ago. I sprayed the Prowl and glyphosate together 3 weeks ago because I wasn’t sure if I was going to get back in the field before green up.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel your pain , Prowl H2O is pricey. I am just scared not to spray it with the Siganl Grass issues I usually have.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep I dont blame you. The acreage I sprayed with Satellite Hydro Cap (Prowl) have known weed problems. I didn't want to take any chances either. Gly takes a while to work in cool weather so dont expect results too quick.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah the first spraying took 2 weeks to start showing any results. If I’m going to burn it is going to have to be this week.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

We burned ours this afternoon. Didn't get to burn it last year with the early greenup so just hit it with quart each of glyphosate and 2,4-D. Had real clean hay all year.

With the late final cut we didn't have as much as we'd like to have standing so we didn't get the best burn but I guess it will do. Seems like every year (maybe cut) brings a new challenge.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

HAYcorey just noticed your location. I'm across the river from you in upper McCormick County.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@Haycorey , it might be just me but it always feels good to get the field burned off and start fresh. The ground has been so wet here I would not have gotten a good burn prior to now. With these cool nights this week maybe the green up will hold off a little. If so I will burn later in the week. If not there is not much fuel there anyway so not much will be lost. Hope you have a great hay season.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Troyfarmer, we're almost neighbors!

Thanks Broadriver. Hope you have another good year too! My son is on spring break and was out at the field today. Says our bermuda is black and the weeds show some wilt but are still green ????. Oh well. I bought some 2-4d and gly just in case. Supposed to frost here in the morning so who knows. Good thing bermuda is tough.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I burned today. Forecast shows more wind in the next few days so I decided to burn. The ground was still wet but I got about a 75% burn .


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Nothing like a good fire ????. We’re lucky to have a wildland fighter that has shown us the ropes. He’s an absolute magician with a drip torch.


----------

